# Wassertemp. bei H110 i v2 zu Hoch :C



## davemetal (29. September 2017)

Guten Tag ,

Ich habe seit gestern das Corsair 600T -> http://www.corsair.com/de-de/graphite-series-600t

ich bin ganz zufrieden mit diesem Gehäuse , doch im Punkt Kühlung zerbreche ich mir noch ein bisschen den Kopf ....

Und zwar habe ich den I7 7700k von Intel und eine AIO H110i v2 von Corsair -> http://www.corsair.com/de-de/hydro-s...uid-cpu-cooler

Ich habe den Prozessor bereits auf 5Ghz bei 1.35 VCore übertaktet und das XMP-profil meinen Arbeitsspeichers (3600 Mhz von G-skill) eingestellt ... 
Der Radiator ist an der Oberseite vom Gehäuse montiert und die Ventilatoren außen am Gehäuse sodass sie kalte Luft zum Radiator blasen....


Zu mein Problem meine Wassertemps liegen im Last Modus (beim Spielen) bei ca. 45-48°C ??? :C

Ich habe den CPU bereits geköpft und mit Liqud Ultra Flüssig Metall eingeschmiert ....

Für den Heatspreader benutze ich die Wärmeleitspate von Coolermaster: Mastergel Maker 

Die Fans (zwei Corsair SP120 RGB vorn, 1 SP120 RGB hinten) habe ich am Motherboard angeschlossen ...

Die Fans von der Wasserkühlung (be quiet sw3-eingestellt auf balanced) habe ich direkt am Kabel von der Pumpe angeschlossen ...Die Pumpe (Performances _Modus)an sich habe ich ans Mainboard bei AIO _pump angeschlossen....


Nochmal meine Komponenten im Überblick:

CPU: Intel I7 7700k @5Ghz - 1.35 Vcore
RAM: G-skill Trident z 3600 Mhz 
Mainboard: Asus ROG MAXIMUS IX APEX 
GPU: Asus GTX 1080 ti Strix @ 2088 Mhz 6000 Mhz Mem
Netzteil: Bequiet Straight Power 10 800W
Gehäuse: Corsair 600T
Fans: 3x Corsair 120 SP RGB(2x Vorn 1x Hinten)
AIO: Corsair H110 v2 (nach oben gerichtet mit blow Funktion....Lüfter sind Stock) 

Lüftersteuerung ist Deaktiviert am Gehäuse (alles im Bios geregelt)


Vielen Dank schon mal im vorraus 

MFG 
DaveMetal


----------



## Spexxos (29. September 2017)

Und wo liegt da jetzt das Problem? ~45°c?


----------



## davemetal (29. September 2017)

Ist das in Ordnung ??? hab gehört  das die wassertemperatur nicht mehr als 40°c haben darf???


----------



## davemetal (29. September 2017)

Wie ist denn die Max. Temps bei solchen AIO Wasserkühlungen ...Ist meine Erste AIO desswegen frage ich....


----------



## claster17 (29. September 2017)

Hab mal gehört, dass die Wassertemperatur bei Asetek bis 60°C betragen darf. Würde aber trotzdem unter 50°C bleiben wollen.


----------



## Narbennarr (29. September 2017)

Die Wassertemps sind vollkommen in Ordnung, zumal ich mir vorstellen kann, dass sie real sogar etwas niedriger sind, weil die Sensor scheinbar direkt in der Kühleinheit sitzt, also an der Hitzequelle...


----------



## davemetal (29. September 2017)

ok da bin ich ja beruhigt ....

danke


----------



## Incredible Alk (29. September 2017)

davemetal schrieb:


> Ist das in Ordnung ??? hab gehört  das die wassertemperatur nicht mehr als 40°c haben darf???



Technisch gesehen haben Wasserkühlungen bis weit über 50°C kein Problem, AiO-Modelle die speziell dafür ausgelegt sind auch mit 60-70°C nicht (wobei man da natürlich irgendwann die Sinnfrage stellen muss...).
Es stimmt dass wir empfehlen, bei selbstgebauten WaKüs die <40 anzupeilen und spätestens bei 50°C Maßnahmen zu ergreifen (nicht weil das ein direktes Problem wäre sondern weil dann Schläuche zu weich werden und manche Pumpe Elektronikprobleme bekommen kann mit der Zeit usw.), das hat aber mit den AiOs nichts zu tun.

Kurz gesagt deine Temperatur in deiner AiO ist völlig normal und unbedenklich.


----------



## davemetal (30. September 2017)

ok danke ...ich denke damit ist das Problem gelöst ;D


----------



## Threshold (30. September 2017)

Hast du wenigstens im Deckel Staubfilter drin?


----------



## KDWZIE (1. Oktober 2017)

Hallo, ich hatte bis dieses Wochenende auch eine H100i v2, ich würde aber sagen der Sensor ist defekt oder es ist ein auslese Fehler.
Meine Wasser Temperaturen lagen bei 25—35°C mit einem i7-7700k@5 GHz bei 1,33 Volt (CPU-Temperatur 30-73°C, habe aber auch Noctua NF-F12 industrialPPC-3000 PWM - 120mm benutzt mit min. PWM-Drehzahl.
Bin jetzt auf Alphacool Eisbear 360 umgestiegen.


----------



## big-maec (2. Oktober 2017)

KDWZIE schrieb:


> Hallo, ich hatte bis dieses Wochenende auch eine H100i v2, ich würde aber sagen der Sensor ist defekt oder es ist ein auslese Fehler.
> Meine Wasser Temperaturen lagen bei 25—35°C mit einem i7-7700k@5 GHz bei 1,33 Volt (CPU-Temperatur 30-73°C, habe aber auch Noctua NF-F12 industrialPPC-3000 PWM - 120mm benutzt mit min. PWM-Drehzahl.
> Bin jetzt auf Alphacool Eisbear 360 umgestiegen.



Hi,
oder falsche Konfiguration. Werkseinstellung ist Silent.


----------



## KDWZIE (2. Oktober 2017)

big-maec schrieb:


> Hi,
> oder falsche Konfiguration. Werkseinstellung ist Silent.



Das könnte auch sein glaube ich aber weniger, was ich mal hatte bei einer Version von der Corsair-Link-Software hat immer Lüfter-Drehzahl  vom Mainboard ausgegeben, anstatt die Drehzahl von den Radiator-Lüftern.


----------



## Tra6zon (21. Dezember 2017)

Die WaKü habe ich mir jetzt auch bestellt und werde es auch auf einen geköpften i7 7700k setzen. KEIN OC 

Wie, würdet ihr sagen, laut ist die Pumpe der H100i V2?

Hörbar oder Silent geeignet?


----------



## Narbennarr (22. Dezember 2017)

auf 7v/silent profil ist sie sehr leise


----------



## Tra6zon (22. Dezember 2017)

Narbennarr schrieb:


> auf 7v/silent profil ist sie sehr leise



und leidet die Kühlperformance darunter?


----------



## Narbennarr (22. Dezember 2017)

nein bzw kaum (1-1.5 K aber auch nur bei max. Lüfterstufe) ! zumindesten in meinem Testszenario:

AiO Roundup Teil 1: be quiet!, Cooler Master, Corsair und Cryorig - Messungen Standardausstattung


----------



## Incredible Alk (22. Dezember 2017)

Tra6zon schrieb:


> und leidet die Kühlperformance darunter?



Nö, die Durchflussgeschwindigkeit des Wassers ist ab einem (sehr kleinen) Grenzwert quasi völlig wurscht. Ob du 50 oder 500 l/h Durchfluss hast ändert an der Kühlleistung praktisch nichts mehr.


----------



## Tra6zon (22. Dezember 2017)

Narbennarr schrieb:


> nein bzw kaum (1-1.5 K aber auch nur bei max. Lüfterstufe) ! zumindesten in meinem Testszenario:
> 
> AiO Roundup Teil 1: be quiet!, Cooler Master, Corsair und Cryorig - Messungen Standardausstattung



Super Test! Danke dir. Die MasterLiquid Pro 240 hatte ich auch und war sehr zufrieden damit bis sie irgentwann, wie auch immer, ausgelaufen ist. Zum Glück nicht im PC sondern auf dem Tisch wären des Gehäusewechsels 
Nochmal vielen Dank. Jetzt hoffe ich, dass ich mit der H100i V2 auch zufrieden werde


----------



## Tra6zon (23. Dezember 2017)

Habe grade eben die H100i V2 eingebaut und bin erstmal enttäuscht gewesen 
Aber da ihr gesagt hattet, dass es einen Silent-Modus gibt habe ich erstmal den USB-Kabel angeschlossen und Corsair LINK 4 installiert.
Beim starten von Corsair LINK dann die große überraschung 

Geht ja wirklich SILENT! Und glaubt mir ich bin sehr genau, wenns darum geht 
Mega leise und hübsch dazu. Hoffe die hält jetzt auch ein paar jährchen. Habe bei Amazon viele Rezensionen gelesen, in denen es hieß die Pumpe hat den Geist aufgegeben nach nur 3 Monaten 

Jemand Erfahrungen damit gemacht?!


----------



## Threshold (24. Dezember 2017)

Tra6zon schrieb:


> Super Test! Danke dir. Die MasterLiquid Pro 240 hatte ich auch und war sehr zufrieden damit bis sie irgentwann, wie auch immer, ausgelaufen ist. Zum Glück nicht im PC sondern auf dem Tisch wären des Gehäusewechsels



Sowas ist schlicht Pech.
Ich hoffe, dass du reklamiert hast.



Tra6zon schrieb:


> Habe grade eben die H100i V2 eingebaut und bin erstmal enttäuscht gewesen
> Aber da ihr gesagt hattet, dass es einen Silent-Modus gibt habe ich erstmal den USB-Kabel angeschlossen und Corsair LINK 4 installiert.
> Beim starten von Corsair LINK dann die große überraschung



Wieso lässt du die Lüfter nicht übers Mainboard regeln? Da kannst du das sehr genau einstellen. Die Software brauchst du meiner Meinung nach nicht.



Tra6zon schrieb:


> Habe bei Amazon viele Rezensionen gelesen, in denen es hieß die Pumpe hat den Geist aufgegeben nach nur 3 Monaten
> 
> Jemand Erfahrungen damit gemacht?!



Pumpe ist immer so eine Schwachstelle. Ist eben keine hochwertige Pumpe. Halt Durchschnittsware.


----------



## Tra6zon (24. Dezember 2017)

Threshold schrieb:


> Sowas ist schlicht Pech.
> Ich hoffe, dass du reklamiert hast.
> 
> 
> ...



Die Lüfter regel ich übers Mainboard. Die Pumpe allerdings nicht. Habe den 3Pin Stecker von der Pumpe am AiO_Pump Header dran. Der läuft doch fest mit 12V oder kann ich den auch im BIOS regeln? (bin ich garnicht drauf gekommen ehrlich gesagt  )

Hoffe die Pumpe hält halt ein paar Jahre


----------



## Threshold (25. Dezember 2017)

Du kannst die Pumpe an den Pumpen Anschluss vom Mainboard stecken. Dafür ist der da.


----------



## Tra6zon (25. Dezember 2017)

Threshold schrieb:


> Du kannst die Pumpe an den Pumpen Anschluss vom Mainboard stecken. Dafür ist der da.



Hab ich doch geschrieben, dass ich das gemacht habe ;-D
Läuft sehr ruhig bin erstmal zufrieden, danke euch.


----------



## Threshold (25. Dezember 2017)

Ach so. Ich dachte, du hast das über die Software laufen.


----------

